# Doom: Annihilation - Die ersten Kritiken zum neuen Actionfilm



## AndreLinken (30. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Doom: Annihilation - Die ersten Kritiken zum neuen Actionfilm* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Doom: Annihilation - Die ersten Kritiken zum neuen Actionfilm*


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. September 2019)

Kann man sich den Film wenigstens sturzbesoffen mit Freunden ansehen, wenn eh keiner zuhört und zuschaut?


----------



## Sayaka (30. September 2019)

warum existiert dieser Film überhaupt?


----------



## MichaelG (30. September 2019)

Ist wieder mal ein Beispiel, daß Videospieleverfilmungen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (Tomb Raider und mit starken Einschränkungen Assassins Creed) meistens totale Grütze sind. Von daher wundert mich das überhaupt nicht.

Aber ich hoffe daß wenn endlich mal der Mass Effect Film kommen sollte, daß er sich nicht in die Reihe der Grütze-Verfilmungen einreiht.


----------



## thomasbrenner (30. September 2019)

Auf kinox.to werd ich ihn mir mal 
geben da isser wenigstens kostenlos vorausgesetzt ich find ihn da


----------



## AlBundyFan (30. September 2019)

die story kann auch nicht dämlicher sein als bei diesem mad max fury road. und den finden fast alle super.
jeder der den film nicht wegen seiner fehlenden story kritisiert hat, für mich, jegliche berechtigung abgegeben bei anderen action-filmen die fehlende story zu bemängeln.


----------



## MichaelG (30. September 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> die story kann auch nicht dämlicher sein als bei diesem mad max fury road. und den finden fast alle super.
> jeder der den film nicht wegen seiner fehlenden story kritisiert hat, für mich, jegliche berechtigung abgegeben bei anderen action-filmen die fehlende story zu bemängeln.



Aber die Charakterdarstellung in Fury Road war top. Insbesondere von Charlize Theron. Die hat selbst den Hauptdarsteller an die Wand gespielt.


----------



## Batze (30. September 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber die Charakterdarstellung in Fury Road war top. Insbesondere von Charlize Theron.


Das war aber auch die einzige Berechtigung sich diesen Film anzutun.


----------



## Crashingbear (30. September 2019)

Und plötzlich kommt einem der ursprüngliche Doom Film von 2005 wie ein kleines, episches Meisterwerk vor *lach* Wobei... Ich fand den ehrlich gar nicht mal so schlimm. Rosamund Pike war nett anzusehen auch Karl Urban ist nicht der schlimmste Darsteller  und the Rock... naja ist halt the Rock 



MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist wieder mal ein Beispiel, daß Videospieleverfilmungen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (Tomb Raider und mit starken Einschränkungen Assassins Creed) meistens totale Grütze sind......



Die alten Tomb Raider Filme hab Ich geliebt. Angelina ist halt damals die perfekte Lara gewesen (Der Butler war auch genial, in Schlappen, Schlafanzug, kugelsicherer Weste und Pumpgun  ). Der neue Tomb Raider... naja er fing das Flair der Reboot Spiele gut ein, war nicht so übel. Assassins Creed... oohhhhhhhhhhh Ich wollte den Film mögen, Ich wollte es so sehr. Geile Optik und Atmosphäre und alles.  Aber die Szenen in der Vergangenheit, vieeeeeel zu verworren irgendwie und die Handlung in der Gegenwart... noch schlimmer. Dem Film hätte ne Stunde mehr und n besseres Drehbuch echt gut getan. Vielleicht auch ne Mini Serie. Netflix oder Amazon, könntet Ihr nicht?  *mal versuche lieb aus der Wäsche zu schauen*

Aber back to Topic: Wo der erste Doom Film noch wenigstens versuchte sich ETWAS an dem Spiel zu orientieren (Zumindest an Teil 3 mit dem Mars und Allem, wenn Ich mich halbwegs richtig erinnere), ist der Neue... naja lassen wir das. Ich glaub, da kann selbst Alkohol... vieeeeeeeeel Alkohol nichts  mehr reparieren *lach*


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. September 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber die Charakterdarstellung in Fury Road war top. Insbesondere von Charlize Theron. Die hat selbst den Hauptdarsteller an die Wand gespielt.



Nichts zu vergessen die Action. Die Stunts und die vielen practical effects machen den Film imo alleine schon sehenswert. In Zeiten von CGI beladenen Filmen wie Fast and the Furious fand ich Fury Road eine tolle Abwechslung.


----------



## Alreech (30. September 2019)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> die story kann auch nicht dämlicher sein als bei diesem mad max fury road. und den finden fast alle super.
> jeder der den film nicht wegen seiner fehlenden story kritisiert hat, für mich, jegliche berechtigung abgegeben bei anderen action-filmen die fehlende story zu bemängeln.



Manche Filme schaut man wegen der Story.
Manche Filme schaut man wegen den Schauspielern.
Manche Filme schaut man wegen den genialen Bildern.

Was genau davon bietet die neue Verfilmung von Doom ?
Die alte hatte ein paar paar gute Schauspieler und sogar stellenweise Ego-Shooter Perspektive die man als Zitat des ursprünglichen Spieles sehen kann.

https://youtu.be/-Jf-E7oEguU


----------



## Jakkelien (30. September 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kann man sich den Film wenigstens sturzbesoffen mit Freunden ansehen, wenn eh keiner zuhört und zuschaut?


Wozu braucht es dann noch den Film?^^


----------



## Huxtrax (1. Oktober 2019)

ich hatt es mir trashiger vorgestellt... ist bestimmt nicht der film mit den besten special effects, aber hat mir gereicht. man rechnet ja immer mit uwe-boll-mäßigen Schundwerken, aber den Film kann man sich auch nüchtern anschauen und hat im besten falle so ein kleines Nostalgiegefühl, so richtig gruselig ist er nicht wirklich...


----------



## Cobar (1. Oktober 2019)

Kennt hier jemand "Ghosts or Mars"?
Hat zwar keine Cyberdämonen oder Hellknights, aber ist schon jetzt ganz sicher eine bessere Umsetzung von Doom (auch wenn der Film es gar nicht darauf abgesehen hat) als dieser neue Schund.
Der Trailer war schon grausam und ich weiß echt nicht, wie man bei einem Spiel wie Doom überhaupt auf die Idee kommt, dass man da einen klasse Film draus machen könnte.
Der Film von 2005 war ganz gut, speziell auch durch seine Egoshooter Szene, die wohl das Highlight des ganzen Films ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Oktober 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Kennt hier jemand "Ghosts or Mars"?
> Hat zwar keine Cyberdämonen oder Hellknights, aber ist schon jetzt ganz sicher eine bessere Umsetzung von Doom (auch wenn der Film es gar nicht darauf abgesehen hat) als dieser neue Schund.


Jupp. Wird als einer der schlechtesten John Carpenter-Streifen angesehen, was ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Sicher kein Highlight in seinem Schaffen, aber er ist atmosphärisch, schön trashig, hat (einen damals noch recht jungen und noch unbekannten) Jason Statham im Cast und einige Härten.

Müsste ich mir mal wieder anschauen.


----------



## Alreech (1. Oktober 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Kennt hier jemand "Ghosts or Mars"?
> Hat zwar keine Cyberdämonen oder Hellknights, aber ist schon jetzt ganz sicher eine bessere Umsetzung von Doom (auch wenn der Film es gar nicht darauf abgesehen hat) als dieser neue Schund.


Ja, bis auf die Tatsache das er nichts mit DOOM zu tun hat und nichts damit zu tun haben will ist er eine bessere Umsetzung von DOOM als der neue Film... 
Nur weil er auf der Mars spielt und böse Geister in Körper einfahren hat der Film nichts mit Doom zu tun, und leider ist er auch einer der schwächeren Filme von John Carpenter.

Der beste Film zum Thema Mars ist übrigens IMHO "John Carter - Zwischen den Welten".  
Geile Bilder
Gute Schauspieler
Gute Story.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pcV7aXL8txU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Der hat auch nichts mit DOOM zu tun, obwohl er auf dem Mars spielt. Dafür mehr mit Tarzan, Normans GOR und Alan Burt Akers Kregen.


----------



## Cobar (2. Oktober 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Ja, bis auf die Tatsache das er nichts mit DOOM zu tun hat und nichts damit zu tun haben will ist er eine bessere Umsetzung von DOOM als der neue Film...
> Nur weil er auf der Mars spielt und böse Geister in Körper einfahren hat der Film nichts mit Doom zu tun, und leider ist er auch einer der schwächeren Filme von John Carpenter.


Deswegen habe ich das aj auch dazu geschrieben, dass der Film eigentlich nichts mit Doom zu tun hat.
Dennoch kommt er vermutlich weit näher an die Vorlage ran als dieses neue "Meisterwerk", um das es im Artikel ging.


----------



## Crashingbear (2. Oktober 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Der beste Film zum Thema Mars ist übrigens IMHO "John Carter - Zwischen den Welten".
> Geile Bilder
> Gute Schauspieler
> Gute Story.
> ...



Klasse Film und viel zu unterbewertet in meinen Augen. Ich meine die Geschichten um John Carter war mit Inspiration für Superman und so viele andere Geschichten. Aber komplett beschissenes Marketing hat den Film völlig untergehen lassen irgendwie. 
Aber solche Sachen passieren mit vielen Filmen, Ich sag nur Valerian.  So klasse Comics und hat unter Anderem dazu beigetragen, dass Georgie zu Star Wars inspiriert wurde.  Naja, man kanns halt nicht ändern


----------



## Alreech (2. Oktober 2019)

Crashingbear schrieb:


> Klasse Film und viel zu unterbewertet in meinen Augen. Ich meine die Geschichten um John Carter war mit Inspiration für Superman und so viele andere Geschichten. Aber komplett beschissenes Marketing hat den Film völlig untergehen lassen irgendwie.
> Aber solche Sachen passieren mit vielen Filmen, Ich sag nur Valerian.  So klasse Comics und hat unter Anderem dazu beigetragen, dass Georgie zu Star Wars inspiriert wurde.  Naja, man kanns halt nicht ändern



Ich fand Valerian auch super, ist eben ein typischer Luc Beson Film: geniale Bilder & Musik.
Sogar die Hauptdarsteller fand ich nicht schlecht besetzt, denn in den Comics sind Valerian & Veronique auch nicht gerade ein Liebespaar. Das Setting mit notgeiler Schönling und desinteressierter Kollegin hat was


----------



## Alreech (2. Oktober 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich das aj auch dazu geschrieben, dass der Film eigentlich nichts mit Doom zu tun hat.
> Dennoch kommt er vermutlich weit näher an die Vorlage ran als dieses neue "Meisterwerk", um das es im Artikel ging.


Grundsätzliche Logik: wenn DOOM nicht die Vorlage ist, kann "Ghosts of Mars" auch nicht an die Vorlage heranreichen.

Das Spiel DOOM bedient sich bei Splatterfilmen und traditionellen Horrormotiven: "dämonische Bessenheit" "Dämonen" "Höllentor"... (siehe "Event Horizon")
"Ghosts of Mars" ist weder Splatter, noch verwendet es "Dämonen" oder "Höllentore".


----------

